# Alloy Wheel Insurance



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

Given alloy wheel kerbing/damage is one of the most common frustrations you can face, and my OCD doesn't allow me to just ignore it and carry on.. Has anyone taken Alloy Wheel Insurance on there MK3 TT?

I know a lot of policies state about Diamond Cut alloys and the fact there not covered.. are the 19 Inch Alloys that come with the S Line as a standard classed as Diamond Cut?

Audi will no doubt charge a lot more policy wise then companies that operate online, any members had to claim so far?

Ala.co.uk and directtgap.co.uk seem to have very decent reviews..


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have an S-line with the standard diamond-cut alloys.

I bought the Alloy insurance for £149 (seemed like a no-brainer to me as I always scuff the front n/s).

Surprise, surprise I've scuffed my front n/s alloy.

Not approached Audi for repair yet though as I've been too busy to take it in. Hopefully I'm covered.


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

Did you buy that from Audi directly? Do let me know what happens when you take it in, if they sold you a policy that is 
un-useable you can kick up a fuss regardless, but I am interested to know!


----------



## Andy_E (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought alloy insurance via my Audi dealer (one of the JCT600 dealerships) underwritten by Premia, and unfortunately had to claim a few weeks after buying the car.

I can't help with the diamond cut issue but my TT has the 19" 'Blade' style wheels, but there was no issue with the claim process, a quick phone call, upload a couple of photos - one of the scuff and one of the wheel - and the repair was authorised in about 2 days and the dealer contacted me to arrange repair. The work was subcontracted to a local refurb company who would either repair at the dealership or at my home. As it happened the car was going in for some warranty work and the refurb was done at the same time. I

'm happy with the repair - I think can spot it because I know where it is - and also happy with the claim process.


----------



## ahmate (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi, so I took out the Audi Wheel insurance policy through Jardine Motors group @£149. I have the same Standard wheels on my S-Line and managed to kerb them after about a month of having the car albeit only a small amount of damage.

Called up the insurance company and they arranged a visit, no need to send any pics of the damage. I was a bit apprehensive as I had not read the policy documents fully before taking this policy out and was not too sure if they would be willing to carry out the repair as the wheels are diamond cut.

When they turned up they did advise that the alloys were diamond cut, but were covered. They then carried out the repair and seemed to do a decent job, I still notice the difference but maybe just because I'm looking for it.

Hope this helps


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

ahmate said:


> Hi, so I took out the Audi Wheel insurance policy through Jardine Motors group @£149


What do you get for this price and over how long? I would interested in taking this out.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Interesting as I was told that Diamond cut is absolutely not covered in Audi's insurance. It's a different story at each dealer, isn't it?!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Blackhole128 said:


> I have an S-line with the standard diamond-cut alloys.
> 
> I bought the Alloy insurance for £149 (seemed like a no-brainer to me as I always scuff the front n/s).
> 
> ...


Call them quick, as the Audi wheel policy I had had a 7 day notification clause in it. Or at least when you do call say you noticed it yesterday when washing the car


----------



## ahmate (Apr 5, 2016)

glund91 said:


> ahmate said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, so I took out the Audi Wheel insurance policy through Jardine Motors group @£149
> ...


Hey, so that was over 3 years for up to 18 claims.

The link below should open up the standard policy document from the Audi dealer I used. So important pages are 5 and 6 as to what is covered...
http://www.carcareplan.com/fulfilment/jardines/policy/9600_Jard_Alloy_In_PH_Apr15_v3.pdf


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

I was told by the garage that it did not cover diamond cut but in the policy document I cannot see this only chrome finish and split rim. Do they class chrome finish effect as diamond cut?


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Ive just been quoted £259 for 3 years alloy insurance from bexley audi, seems a fair bit higher that what others have been mentioning?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends how cavalier you are with parking. Beearing in mind that a good diamond cut repair costs about £90 it doesnt seem unreasonable to me. Especially as i already have scuffed one wheel and didnt take out the insurance. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
ps. The rear acoustic parking doesnt pick up kerbs :x


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Picked up my new tts took policy out with dealer jct 600 they originally quoted me £399 but got it for £260 covers diamond cut alloy repairs and new tyres etc for four years.
Did look into it but the policy offered by jct 600 offered better cover etc.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

jct 600 - Was that the dealer you brought the car from? Ive gone for the 19 twin spoke so not the diamond cut ones.

Will try to haggle with audi to see if they can do it any cheaper, doesnt hurt to ask right


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Got offered it for £250 and negotiated down to £175. Lasts three years so thought it was good value.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

We took out the wheel and body insurance. Ours are twin spoke alloys, not the standard wheels, and I was under impression diamond cut std wheels were not covered.

My OH is sure to kerb the wheels a number of times so I thought that was a decent bet.

She also parked her mk2 TT anywhere and consequently suffered the occasional parking ding from others doors. However, early days with her new car, she is as paranoid about parking next to old cars or in tight spaces as I am with my car. Maybe I have wasted my money :?


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

When I bought mine they tried to sell me the wheel insurance , but it didn't cover diamond cut wheels and as my TTs has those it would have been worthless , have to say it was the only thing I could pull the dealer up on apart from that it was an excellent experience


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I looked into alloy insurance but was told quite specifically by my dealer that it wouldn't cover my TTS diamond cuts. I'd urge anyone getting the Audi cover to check the small print or have "includes diamond cut wheels as per reg number" to be written in to the agreement.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I bought the Alloy wheel insurance from Audi - they discounted it. It does include diamond cut wheels (the policy cost and cover depends on whether you have diamond cut or normal alloys). However - you must inform the insurer of damage within 72 hrs of it happening - no leaving a wheel to get really bad over a few months and then getting a repair. I got a small scratch on one wheel recently -it was only on the flat shiny part, not in the coloured section. So I got it repaired, they came to my house, offered to take the wheel away for a week for a full re-lath or do an on-site repair. I took the on-site, and it looks perfect to me.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Got mine through ALA (plus GAP) - cheaper and "better" coverage - better being a bit more flexible in terms of claims / yr, excess, etc.

Primarily because I like taking it abroad and driving round places with narrow roads (and kerbs) - avoiding french locals in thirty year old 2CVs meant I sacrificed some of my Mk2's alloys to avoid wing damage!


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeas mine definitely includes diamond cut alloy wheels just checked.
You have to claim within seven days.


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Total Loss GAP

They appear to be really good. Not made a claim yet but they DO cover Diamond Cut. No waiting period for claims. 4x claims per year.

Claims have to be notified within 30 days.

For our S-Line 19"s it's £129 for 2 years cover. £249 with combined tyre cover.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Ok so got them down to £199 for 3 years for alloy insurance. Im now wondering whether its worth getting (do they make it a complete ballache to claim and try to get out of most) or do i just pay privately if i scuff them?...


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

So where do you get ALA cover for diamond cut as their web site has it highlighted in red that they are not covered, or does anyone know of insurance that does cover them


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

That was our deal breaker. throw it in for free and we'll take the car. So they duly obliged :lol: 
Ours definitely excludes diamond cut.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

TTKiid said:


> Ok so got them down to £199 for 3 years for alloy insurance. Im now wondering whether its worth getting (do they make it a complete ballache to claim and try to get out of most) or do i just pay privately if i scuff them?...


I made a claim recently - called the number, got an email sent to me, clicked on the link, filled out the form, attached the 2 photos required of the damage, was assessed within about 3 days, then given the details of the mobile repair service. They called me and arranged a time. All very easy, was fixed within a week. No money needed to change hands


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know mate, sounds good. I was worried you'd have to front the cash first or have an excess or something.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Does anybody know if they would be able to tell how old a scuff was?

I have alloy insurance, scuffed the rim of an alloy "a couple of months ago" and was so busy with work and life that I didn't put my claim in. Also I had no idea they might put a time limit on a claim.

I can't find my alloy insurance policy document to check what their requirements are, but am sure the guys at the Audi dealers can give me their contact number.

Just wondering if they can easily tell it's more than a week old.


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks to the info in this thread now have cover via Total Loss Gap, who cover diamond cut and all for £129


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

They do combined alloy and tyre insurance for £299 for 3 years. Although there is a £10 excess per claim.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> Does anybody know if they would be able to tell how old a scuff was?
> Just wondering if they can easily tell it's more than a week old.


If you give the wheel a clean there's no way you could tell. 
Even if they could what would happen if you had the misfortune to scuff it again on the exact same place and then phone them straight away :lol:


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

This is cool...

from what I know this kind of insurance does not exist in Belgium or Germany...


----------

